# hedgehogs: the comprehensive pet owner's guidebook



## hedgieguide (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey everyone, first off I want to say how I greatly appreciate this source, and I've been an avid follower for reading other's questions, and their advice given. Truly a great resource. Anyway! That sob portion is finished, now onto my main topic.

Upon graduating from this college, we have to perform whats called an "L.I.A."; or simply "Learning Into Action". This is an accumulative credit to put forth a project that is a) tangible, b) applies learning from various courses, c) is remotely challenging and d) should relate in some form to your major/area of study, or what you plan to do further down the road. I'm a visual art major with a English and Journalism minor -- so needless to say, I want to do my L.I.A on becoming self-published; and what on earth would be a better topic than our pet hedgehogs? I've been a hedgehog owner for three years, so this project would be both dear to my heart, as well as to fulfill my credit.

I've read many of the books currently out there (both in online format and through outdated copies that range from 1995 to 2003), but I don't think any of them truly satisfy the complete guide to becoming a hedgehog owner, but for me, just barely pick at the surface. Length is a big issue for me, as a lot of the published books are only 64-95 pages!!! Surely there are a lot they are missing, in these condensed versions? My plan: make a comprehensive guide (at least 150 or more, depending on material), and in full color.

Another thing I wanted to do with this book that I've never seen done with a pet guide (and to apply my journalism background), is to interview pet owners! I've been ingrained with the journalist mentality -- and most pet books don't even at least cite their sources, which is worse than what wikipedia does! I've also find most are only the opinion of the writer themselves. I would *LOVE* to set up appointments with any or all of you (possibly even through PM) to cover portions from pros and cons through hedgehog pet store experiences, from breeding, to housing/liner techniques, to litter training, etc. And, like journalism, will not be a product entirely comprised of my own thoughts and beliefs, but offer commentary from other real pet owners like yourselves. And in turn, will be providing sited sources (as they are quotes from people). I was thinking about just having sidebars on each side, filled with the thoughts and comments from you guys. If you would also like to contribute photos, that would be great too!!! I definitely don't want the project to be filled with my stuff! I was even thinking about pairing a site with the book, which could reference to material (ie; record sounds [popping, chirping, whistling], annointing, housing set up examples, etc.) but maybe thats too ambitious. Lol.

Ideally once the project is complete, I'd like to put it on Amazon (which they'll send me a free proofer book "tangible material".) I intend for it to be affordable ($10-15 depending on page count, for a full 150 page "accurate" guidebook), which will provide me little, if any, royalties. There will also be an e-book/kindle option; and I'll either a) provide coupons through amazon for those who contribute so they can get a copy of the tangible paperback for about 5 bucks (not including shipping); or may give out free watermarked copies out to those who contribute. (I contemplated purchasing and mailing out copies, but I'm a college student, my friends. Lol)

My school, specifically the Journalism department just got the latest InDesign program, that I am dying to use!!!

Feel free to pm, comment, or e-mail me questions/comments/concerns. I have an e-mail exclusively for this project, which is: [email protected].

edited*

This will be fun! =)


----------



## hedgieguide (Nov 20, 2010)

53 views and no one commented? I'm depressed. =( Well, perhaps I can hook *SOMEONE* in with this response, and maybe go into a little bit more in depth in regard to what I could use.

So here is the current static table of contents:

INTRO TO HEDGEHOGS
... What are hedgehogs?
... Hedgehog 101.
... Myths and Misconceptions.

YOUR FIRST HEDGEHOG
... Should I get a hedgehog?
... Breeds, colors and markings. (pictorial)
... Male or Female?
... Purchasing a hedgehog.
... What to look for when buying a hedgehog.
... Introducing your hedgehog to other animal friends. (pictorial)

BRINGING HOME YOUR HEDGEHOG
... Cage supplies & general necessities. (pictorial)
... Bedding & litter training.
... The deal on wheels. (pictorial)
... Making your own wheel. (pictorial)
... Toys to purchase or make & ones to avoid. (pictorial)
... Proofing for playtime.
... Find an escaped hedgie. (pictorial)

UNDERSTAND YOUR HEDGEHOG
... Distinct noises and sounds.
... Typical hedgehog behavior. (semi-pictorial)
... Quills, Quills, Quills.
... Hedgehog handling basics. (pictorial)
... Biting.
... How to socialize your hedgehog.

FEEDING YOUR PET HEDGEHOG
... What to feed your hedgehog. (pictorial)
... Nutritional guidelines.
... Treats.
... Foods to avoid.

HEDGEHOG CARE AND GROOMING
... What your hedgehog requires daily.
... What your hedgehog required weekly.
... What your hedgehog requires routinely.
... Bathing your hedgehog. (pictorial [combined with nail clipping])
... Clipping your hedgehog's nails. (pictorial [combined with nail clipping])
... Annointing 411.

HEALTH CARE FOR YOUR HEDGEHOG
... Hedgehog physiology.
... Finding a vet.
... Hedgehog first aid kit.
... Common signs for illness.
... When to see a vet.
... A-Z List of Common hedgehog ailments and possible cures. (pictorial)

BREEDING YOUR HEDGEHOGS
... Principles of breeding.
... Purpose of breeding.
... Breeding basics.
... Hedgehog courtship.
... Preparing for babies. 
... What to avoid with pregnant mothers and newborns.
... Surprise babies! Help!
... Hand rearing baby hedgehogs.
... Tracking hedgehog growth. (pictorial).
... Separating babies.

SHOWING YOUR HEDGEHOG
... Why you should show.
... How to show your hedgehog.
... Preparing for a show.
... The show standard.
... Putting on your own show.

TRAVELING WITH/WITHOUT YOUR HEDGEHOG.
... Traveling by car.
... Traveling by plane.
... Leaving behind your hedgehog.
... Options for pet sitting.

TERMS TO REMEMBER
... A-Z Glossary
APPENDIX

As you can see, it will be very extensive, and dare the most extensive book out there, chalk full of information. If you want to see something covered, feel free to comment here or e-mail me! I hope I covered all the bases. =)

There will be many picture-heavy pages; I plan to do at least a two page spread covering colors, patterns and facial markings, because I personally think its really cool, and we all like to see color options. Pictorials are labeled (pictorials) and will be intentionally picture heavy.

Because they are image heavy, I'd love contributions! It would be sad if I took all the pictures. ;.; Maybe I should set up a list of pictures needed? This will be a go to list, and I'll remove the contents here for whats gotten covered. You can PM or send all photos and your name for photo credit to [email protected]. Photo credits will be both in the front of the book, and professionally throughout. example:








Black/"Salt and Pepper"
Dark Grey.
Grey.
Chocolate.
Brown.
Cinnamon.
Dark Cinnicot.
Cinnicot.
Champagne.
Apricot.
Pale Apricot.
Albino.

Pattern examples:
Snowflake
Uber Snowflake
White
Double White
Pinto
Uber Pinto

Face markings:
Half mask.
Blazed face.
**** eyes.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Differentiating male from female pictures (1 male picture, 1 female picture)
Hedgehog pictures with other pets.
Hedgehogs running on wheels.
Making a wheel (has anyone does this/plans on doing this?)
Hedgehogs using toys (tp rolls, etc.)
Picture of hedgehog popping/scared.
Feeding hedgehog a treat (mealie, etc)
Bathing pictures start to finish
Nail clipping after bathing
Hedgehogs anointing =D
Hedgehog physiology photo (a good, clear photo, perhaps on something white, with a white background e.g; paper, etc?) 
Hedgehogs with cases of:
--- Tattered ears
--- Mites
--- Dry skin
--- Green, gross stools
--- Obesity
--- WHS
Mounted hedgehog/courtship photo?
Hand rearing photo(s)?
Hedgehog from week 1 to week 8? (growth chart)
Hedgehog ribbons/award winning hedgies?
Hedgie in travel carrier for car
Hedgie in a carrier to be taken to the airport

And I think thats it! However, this book will the filled to the brim with photos; so I want to see random photos, basic photos, just sitting photos, etc!

As said, I can cover most, if not all, should no one out there wish to contribute. But, hopefully we can see some of that good ol' hedgehog community morale! =D

OMG, I also need front and back cover stars! I'd like to put two hedgies on the cover, hopefully owned by the same owner (if not, it will probably have to be photoshopped), but something non-casual, and not in a ball (almost half of the outdated published 63-something paged books has a hedgehog in some form of their ball) I think a hedgehog in its ball would be cute on the back cover, though. 








Is what I was thinking for the cover; two hedgehogs side by side (sort of) next to each other, and perfectly happy/content. =) Preferably taken on something white, with a white background. And lmao; I drew that on my laptop without a mouse, so sorry for the craposity.

As mentioned earlier, there will be little features throughout focused on either hedgehog owner's opinions and personal stories. (why namehere wanted to have a hedgehog, pro and con of purchasing a hedgehog through a pet store ie; surprise babies for a con, and maybe the best hedgehog ever for the pro?) And I was also planning on publishing a breeder horror story, as well as the more finer/what breeding satisfies in you bit. I would prefer to start writing the sections, and have the photos to make room to then apply the real owner accounts.

Each bit of information will be critically analyzed, from our journalism/english instructor, editor, and a few AP classmates who I have asked for help. I'll also be more than happy to provide copies to the informative hedgehog go-to's, should they be interested in reading and checking over accuracy.

I said a lot, I know. x-x But, I'd really like to get some help or support from you guys. =/ Its a daunting task to write a 78 page book, let alone one longer than the typical animal care guide. I thank you for reading this; and sorry if it seems a bit disjointed. It's almost 4:30 in the morning. x-x

And as always, you can contact me by the e-mail stated twice (once above and once in the previous post) or through PMs. I think I'll try and go through the old archives, and PM people who have great photos of their hedgehogs to help get some of the spaces filled (ie; the color help section) All help, comments, thoughts, suggestions, etc. are greatly appreciated. And WILL NOT GO UN-NOTICED! I'm fairly sure each of those who contribute will get a e-book (pdf) copy as well as a coupon for the marked published price. Amazon allows special codes to be placed in for coupons; however they also can adjust the price rate. This will be cheap for an extensive book; and I will make no royalties. I want it to be affordable; and within a $15.00 range. Gah, I need sleep before I continue to ramble again. I just hope if this gets another 53 page views, I'll at least get an e-mail, or a comment in this. :lol: :lol:

Peace & Love you guys! And Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I, for my part, would love to help out in any way I can. (Though I've only been a hedgie owner for 6 months). I think that the more good, accurate information out there, the better. And since it's a project for school, I like the idea of helping out even more. 

I'll see if I can get some pictures together for you in the next couple days.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck on your book! We are always in need of more properly informed books and such out there. Last year I wrote my own (viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4163) and it's really fun and rewarding to put one together and see everyone enjoy it.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I also would love to contribute anyway I can. If there are particular topics you want personal stories about I would probably be able to write to something  I own a printed book about hedgehogs, the manual from the breeder, and have read Lizardgirls book several times and seem to always want more info. 

I don't know if it would work well in a book, but I feel like there needs to be a list that says "The Cons of Owning a Hedgehog" first and foremost to immediately help people understand how much work goes into owning a hedgehog. I am happy I did my research prior to getting Hejji, because I was prepared and knew that the cons were well worth the pro's. But a few months ago my boyfriend and I saw videos of sugar gliders and instantly wanted one, then the first website I found listed the cons of owning a sugar glider on their home page, and that was enough to make me realize I should not own one. I still ended up reading the other parts of the website out of curiosity, but sometimes knowing what you're getting into before getting swept up into the cuteness is a good thing. While that might be a downer way to start a book I think the chapter about "Should I get a hedgehog" should really be honest about the pro's and con's.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not an expert but am willing to help with what I can. I've researched for close to two years now but have only actually owned hedgies for a little over a year. I have 2 and can only offer personal experiences on the subject but am willing to if you need them for the book.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I'd love to help out! Just pm me and let me know what you would like from me.


----------

